
Ludwig – Clarify your thoughts in English - antortl
https://ludwig.guru/
======
antortl
Hey guys, My name is Antonio and I'm CEO and Co-Founder at Ludwig.

Ludwig is the linguistic search engine that boosts your English writing. It
lets you search and resolve your linguistic doubts, helps you to turn your
ideas into well-written texts and makes you incredibly more independent and
confident at your job.

We started this project because Writing in good English is a daily challenge
for millions of non-native English users, faced with linguistic barriers,
misunderstandings and a sense of inferiority (converting an idea into a
sentence takes an English-as-a-Foreign-Language user on average 4 times longer
than a native English speaker, with worse results). We perfectly know how it
feels and decided to build the product we always wanted to have.

How can you use it?

To get reliable English translations, with contextualized examples To check
your English sentences by comparing them side by side with reliable examples
To find the inspiration to express your ideas with ease and learn how to write
more effectively

We are looking for people who use and give feedback on our desktop app. If you
are willing to claim 3 months of Ludwig premium for free, apply here, download
the app and give us your feedback.

You can find out more about Ludwig on TechCrunch
([https://techcrunch.com/2016/08/05/online-linguistic-
search-e...](https://techcrunch.com/2016/08/05/online-linguistic-search-
engine-ludwig-helps-get-your-english-on/))

Let me know what you think of it and (if you want) le me have your feedback.
Thanks a lot, Antonio

------
Freddy83
Ludwig is the best tool for English writing I've ever used. It always give me
valuable suggestions on how to reshape more correctly my sentences and on how
to express my ideas. Definitely a priceless service for anyone who is
struggling with English writing!

